
Box Office Bomb: “The Beginning or the End” (2012) - lermontov
http://theappendix.net/issues/2012/12/box-office-bomb-the-beginning-or-the-end-1947
======
JoeDaDude
Interesting, if only for historical purposes. Is there nowhere this film can
be seen?

~~~
JoshGlazebrook
Looks like it had a DVD release so it should be available through official and
unofficial means.

